# Potential Competitions using TwistTheWeb



## MovingOnUp (May 31, 2011)

I was wondering what you guys think the potential for competitions on TwistTheWeb is. I was thinking something like the race to sub 20 where every week a password and a time would be posted and a private lobby would be held and you get in with the password from the thread. What do you think/your ideas?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

I was planning to host a competition using TTW (as you very well know). My current thoughts were: separate tournaments for each time group + 1 overall, and of course different puzzles. The password idea sounds good to me.
[idea]
3x3 Tournament:
6/1/11 @ (choose a time)
25s-30s: password: (password)
20s-25s: password: (password)
15s-20s: password: (password)
sub-15: password: (password)
all: password: (password)
[/idea]
Of course, separate rooms for each comp. The host of each room will copy the scrambles and results to the thread here on SS. Sign-ups are here, too.


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Wouldn't that mean everyone has to be online at the same time?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Wouldn't that mean everyone has to be online at the same time?


 Hence the reason he added a time.




Clayy9 said:


> 6/1/11 *@ (choose a time)*


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

I guess I'll sign up then.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 31, 2011)

Me sign up too


----------



## Clayy9 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29663-TwistTheWeb-Live-Competition-1


----------



## Luis (May 31, 2011)

Just a quickie to let you know that scheduled competitions/challenges (individual / by group) is in my (long term) plans.


----------



## MovingOnUp (May 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I was planning to host a competition using TTW (as you very well know). My current thoughts were: separate tournaments for each time group + 1 overall, and of course different puzzles. The password idea sounds good to me.
> [idea]
> 3x3 Tournament:
> 6/1/11 @ (choose a time)
> ...


 
yeah i saw your other thread but I wasnt sure if you posted it yet when I posted this so I wanted to get the thoughts started


----------

